# Dish HD DVR Upgrade Deals????



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

I was telling a coworker about my recent deal I got with my D* HR20 UPgrade. So she wanted to know if there was anything that she can do with E* to get an HD DVR for a good deal?

She really cant threaten to cancel, cause she is in the middle of her 2 yr agreement. 

Milominderbender has a great thread on getting a great deal for D*. Was curious of there is anything similar for E* Customers?

Thanks


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

y2k02c5 said:


> I was telling a coworker about my recent deal I got with my D* HR20 UPgrade. So she wanted to know if there was anything that she can do with E* to get an HD DVR for a good deal?
> 
> She really cant threaten to cancel, cause she is in the middle of her 2 yr agreement.
> 
> ...


Dish Network currently has a "free for six months" HD upgrade offer going on.

Neil


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

y2k02c5 said:


> I was telling a coworker about my recent deal I got with my D* HR20 UPgrade. So she wanted to know if there was anything that she can do with E* to get an HD DVR for a good deal?
> 
> She really cant threaten to cancel, cause she is in the middle of her 2 yr agreement.
> 
> ...


If she needs a new HD set E has a deal with SHARP where you can buy various sizes of LCD 1080i sets.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

y2k02c5 said:


> I was telling a coworker about my recent deal I got with my D* HR20 UPgrade. So she wanted to know if there was anything that she can do with E* to get an HD DVR for a good deal?
> 
> She really cant threaten to cancel, cause she is in the middle of her 2 yr agreement.
> 
> ...


if she is upgrading to a 622/722...it's a $199 upfront fee....no deal...unless you are a new customer...my friend was in the same boat...only way she could get a deal was if she canceled her husbands account and started a new one under her name.:nono2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You should login at the Dish Web site to your account and check for upgrade options.

The current upgrade offer for me is $149 up front, with a $100 rebate... so net cost $49 if I wanted another ViP622.

I think ViP722 was $199 up front, with $100 rebate, last time I checked.


----------



## dei8fan (Feb 13, 2006)

I just got a 722 for $149, with the $100 rebate (spread over 10 months).


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

HDMe said:


> You should login at the Dish Web site to your account and check for upgrade options.
> 
> The current upgrade offer for me is $149 up front, with a $100 rebate... so net cost $49 if I wanted another ViP622.
> 
> I think ViP722 was $199 up front, with $100 rebate, last time I checked.





> I just got a 722 for $149, with the $100 rebate (spread over 10 months).


Interesting...I was just told to get another 622 it would be $149 (no rebate)
and to upgrade to a 722 it would be $199 (no rebate). Maybe it has to do with what package you have too? I have the AEP + HD...can't do any better..


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

texaswolf said:


> Interesting...I was just told to get another 622 it would be $149 (no rebate)
> and to upgrade to a 722 it would be $199 (no rebate). Maybe it has to do with what package you have too? I have the AEP + HD...can't do any better..


The offers vary based upon how long you have been with Dish, whether you are in or out of a commitment with them, your average monthly bill, credit history, and probably some other stuff we don't know about.

So there are several tiers you can be in, and varying degrees of goodness for the offers.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

HDMe said:


> The offers vary based upon how long you have been with Dish, whether you are in or out of a commitment with them, your average monthly bill, credit history, and probably some other stuff we don't know about.
> 
> So there are several tiers you can be in, and varying degrees of goodness for the offers.


we have been with them a short time, under a contract, and never been late or missed a payment.

Friend of mine (which i mentioned in another post) has been with them 10 years, under no contract, never missed or been late on payments...and got told the same deal as me..same prices, no rebate...but if she canceled her husbands account, and then signed up under her name...they would get treated to all the bells and whistles of rebates.

I would think long term customers would get the better deals, but i also would think that they would offer better deals, or package deals for people who want multiple DVR's...since they are using the better equipment promo...word of mouth from happy customers talking about the dvr's?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Both E* and D* give better deals to new customers. It's pretty much well known and has been discussed many times.


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

The Dish offer is on http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/index.shtml


> Existing customer DishHD offer: ends 1/31/08. Available for residential customers signing up for DishHD for the first time.


There is fine print for both existing customer and new customers. Of course, it could that that it is just the HD programming is free for 6 months and the HD DVR upgrade is not.

Neil


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

neilo said:


> The Dish offer is on http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/index.shtml
> There is fine print for both existing customer and new customers. Of course, it could that that it is just the HD programming is free for 6 months and the HD DVR upgrade is not.
> 
> Neil


yeah...it's just for new or existing customers who don't have HD yet...they better be careful with the "most HD national channels" and "leader in HD" promo....D* has become sue happy over false advertising lately:lol:


----------



## dei8fan (Feb 13, 2006)

Turns out my $149 deal was a $199 deal (see Customer "Service" thread), the cust svc rep just put me in for a 622 and didn't say anything about a different price for the 722 - but failed to actually schedule an installation.

So......... the installation fiasco has resulted in a 722 for the $149 price.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

They offered me a second HD-DVR for $49 after rebate but said I'd have to commit to another 18 months. I told them Comcast will give me 2 HD-DVRs and a HD receiver for no upfront costs and no commitment with two free premium channels for a year for about what I'm paying Dish now for less channels. They said "we can't match that, I guess you're going to have to go to Comcast'. I guess I will. With the way cable/Sat is changing, I'm not commiting to anyone for a while.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

HDlover, 

Do you know what type of DVR they use?

I fell for the same from my cable company and their boxes were very inferior to the 622/722s in features and capacity. Thankfully I didn't canceled E* and I had both services for a while. I ended up returning the equipment to the cable company and staying with E*

You experience may be very different since cable companies run the full spectrum from excellent to dismal.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

When I login to the Dish Network web site, and check on Dish'n It Up promotions, I get the following if I want to add an HD DVR:

Select an HD-DVR for two rooms of service (or "Picture in Picture" for 1 TV) 
Shipped - $49.00 after DISH'n It Up Bonus credit ($149.00 upfront credit card payment)
Installed - $49.00 after DISH'n It Up Bonus credit ($149.00 upfront credit card payment)

Nothing about 6 months free HD (I already have it) or free premium channel(s) for a few months, but a very reasonable price on the receiver of my choice (622 or 722).


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

koji68 said:


> HDlover,
> 
> Do you know what type of DVR they use?
> 
> ...


I've had the cable DVR before, it's no Dish one but two of them (4 tuners) will do. Plus I'll be able to copy HD to D-VHS (not subscriber dependent). The sat companies need to do away with the upfront fees and commitments, it's not like their not going to get their equipment back. Comcast is spending millions to upgrade and delivering more and more "On-Demand". The Sats better try harder to keep their subscribers. I'm going to end up with whoever delivers everything "On-Demand". What with the "writers strike", I may only need internet.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Sat. will never have on-demand like cable does. Sat is only "one way" with the only way for on-demand is via the Internet. Most internet connections couldn't handle an HD stream in real time.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> Sat. will never have on-demand like cable does. Sat is only "one way" with the only way for on-demand is via the Internet. Most internet connections couldn't handle an HD stream in real time.


I do miss the on demand...all i know is E* needs to do something in this HD race. with all these smaller cable companies adding HD channels that E* doesn't...its kind of annoying


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Will all of these discussion on "commitments" is just buying a receiver outright any better?

I have been with Dish for over 8 years and never done their lease on receivers.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

34Ford said:


> Will all of these discussion on "commitments" is just buying a receiver outright any better?
> 
> I have been with Dish for over 8 years and never done their lease on receivers.


It used to be because you could save the rental fee.

Now if you buy your box Dish charges you an "account" fee that happens to be the exact same fee as the rental.

If you buy your 622/722 and do not want HD programming then dish still charges you a penalty fee for not having HD.

But it's my own box you say? But you paid 100% for the box you say?

Too bad... you pay the same fees whether you own or rent.

-JB


----------



## GrayCalx (Sep 29, 2006)

HDMe said:


> The current upgrade offer for me is $149 up front, with a $100 rebate... so net cost $49 if I wanted another ViP622.
> 
> I think ViP722 was $199 up front, with $100 rebate, last time I checked.


I just scheduled a move with Dish and this is the same deal they quoted me, I believe I had to sign an additional 2-year contract though.

I saw someone ask about which package this applied to, I have the standard/basic package +HD +LOCALS.


----------



## GWM (Jul 8, 2007)

FWIW, I was a long time "D" sub.(9yrs). I decided to upgrade to HD service. I went with "E" because of hardware & locals. I received the following deal this morning at 12AM: 
The "everything" package - $120.mo.
One ViP722 - free
One ViP625 - free
Activation & Hardware - free
HD pack. rebate - $20./mo. X 6mos.= $120.
HBO/Max rebate - $20./mo. X 3mos.= $60.
A Referral rebate - $50. (my daughter referred me & also received $50. & 5 PPV coupons)
And they'll install on Wed. the 21st. Hope to enjoy my 1st HDTV soon. This is just an example of the deals that are out there. G.W.


----------

